# What are your Top 5 products?



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm interested to know what everyone's favourite products are, the ones that you always reach for.

Can be absolutely any car detailing products, no accessories etc.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

1 Meguires 
2. Gyeon
3. Adams
4. Angel wax
5. Carchem 

Not nessesary in that order.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams vrt
Car chem shampoo
Koch green star
Microfibre madness incredipad 
Gyeon wet coat 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> 1 Meguires
> 2. Gyeon
> 3. Adams
> 4. Angel wax
> ...


What's your favourite product from each manufacturer? Definitely some good options from those!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

BH Autofoam 
Gyeon bathe 
HD Valeting wheel cleaner 
CarPro Essense 
The Glare line of 'polishes'


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

dchapman88 said:


> BH Autofoam
> Gyeon bathe
> HD Valeting wheel cleaner
> CarPro Essense
> The Glare line of 'polishes'


Only tried two of those, definitely going to try the rest. I can see this thread getting expensive! :detailer:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

1 Meguires APC
2.Meguires X-press spray wax 
3.Car pro PEARL
4.Carchem 1900:1
5. EZ tyre cream


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

This year anyway

Bilt hamber...Korrosol
ODK...Jet
Meguires...Ultimate Polish 
Obsession Wax...Evolution Rose Edition
Auto Allure...Amaranth


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

bigbruiser said:


> 1 Meguires APC
> 2.Meguires X-press spray wax
> 3.Car pro PEARL
> 4.Carchem 1900:1
> 5. EZ tyre cream


Haven't used 2, 4 or 5 yet, thanks for the heads up, nice list!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

bigalc said:


> This year anyway
> 
> Bilt hamber...Korrosol
> ODK...Jet
> ...


You've reminded me I've been out the game too long! :doublesho


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Koch Chemie Green Star

Gyeon Bathe

Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo 

Fireball Fusion Ultimate Nano Coat / Fusion wax

Gyeon Tire


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Koch Chemie Green Star
> 
> Gyeon Bathe
> 
> ...


Gyeon bathe is looking like it may have to be a next buy! I'm using 1900:1 at the moment. Haven't tried out Fireball Fusion or Gyeon Tire yet though. I think you may have sold me on the Tyre and Bathe!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

bildo said:


> You've reminded me I've been out the game too long! :doublesho


Korrosal, because you can use it on paintwork and wheels

Jet, an amazing shampoo

Ultimate Polish, my go to glaze but also like R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleaner.

Evolution Rose Edition, just for my car also love ODK Revere (would love a big pot)

Auto Allure Amaranth, got to be the best QD I have used


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

bigalc said:


> Korrosal, because you can use it on paintwork and wheels
> 
> Jet, an amazing shampoo
> 
> ...


Great summary, super useful. Have you used Gyeon Bathe yet? Think I'm tempted to try that, Amaranth and Gyeon Tire.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bildo said:


> What's your favourite product from each manufacturer? Definitely some good options from those!


Adams detail spray 
Car chem shampoo
Angel wax metal polish
Gyeon foam 
Meguires APC.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gyeon Wetcoat (although big fan of the range, every product I've used has done a great job)

Autosmart Tardis (Always come back to it because again it just work so well)

Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Spray (I like my tyres shiny even if its a bit of a compromises on durability)

Autosmart Ultramousse (one hard cleaning, super clingy foam) Gyeon Foam is used on my coated car as the AS is overkill for it.

Scholl S17 or S3 XXL, (easy to work with, great results)

Ive run out of spaces now but I would also put ONR in too just because its good for everything from clay lubricant to washes and aiding safe bird poo removal


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

These are my current go-to products that i use the most.

1. Power maxed tfr.

2. Wax planet lava.

3. Bh autowheels/korrosol/surfex hd 

4. Wax planet poly gloss

5. Car pro perl

I've recently purchased the tuf shine plastic and rubber dressings in search of a more permanent solution for dressings.

Other products I think worthy of mentioning are,

Dj supernatural micro prime and the supernatural leather twins.

Carpro essence.

Sonax bsd.

Wax planet & obsession wax waxes.

I'll also be re-visiting sonus products as the few that I used in the past were very good and it's a brand that rarely gets mentioned.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Probably cover the whole wash process:

BH Autofoam
Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax
CarPro Essence
Gyeon WetCoat
BSD


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Trade chem Ultra Snow Foam Car Shampoo : 25l for £26 
AG UHD wax 
Gtechnic G5 wheels
Gtechnic C4 trim (same thing as above )

for carpets and headliners, (aldi )


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Here’s my current top 5 in no particular order;
ODK cabin
Adam’s ceramic boost
Autosmart red 7
ODK Jet 
Auto finesse crystal


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Loving the variety in here, so good to see a round-up from everyone. Keep them coming guys!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

1. AS Tardis (I have a white car)
2. BH Auto-Foam
3. Adams Tire & Rubber Cleaner
4. Wowo’s Crystal Sealant
5. M&K QD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Wash - BH auto wash
APC - Surfex HD
Metal Polish - Autosol
Sealant/Wax - FK1000P
Glass - Megs Perfect Clarity


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

1. Bilt Hamber Autowash shampoo
2. Sonax EX04-06 polish
3. Gtechniq C5 wheel armour 
4. Dr Leather
5. Polish Angel Rapidwaxx


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

In no particular order....

Zymol Glasur.

Gyeon Tire.

ODK Cabin.

Koch Chemie GreenStar.

Duragloss 901.
.SJ.


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

For me it has to be . . . . 

Optimum ONR
Optimum Spray Wax
Koch Chemie Greenstar
Gtechniq I2 Tri-Clean
Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

I think if I could only have 5 products to look after my cars with for the rest of my life then these would be my picks

BH Auto Foam
BH Auto Wash
BH Atom Mac
Sonax BSD
Fusso 99


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Couldnt you make it 10 products  ONR/gyeon bathe
Adams detail spray
Sonax bsd
Soft 99 Fusso coat
Zymol glasur

Can't believe I left out carpro pearl

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

My top 5 are:

AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
AG SRP
Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish
AG Fast Glass
Meguiars Ultimate Detailer

Quite a lot of AG stuff on my list but I've used it for years and for the price paid along with ease of availability, I don't think there is better out there.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Perl
Fusso Coat
BSD
SRP
Car Chem 1900:1


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

AG Super Resin Polish
BH Surfex HD
BH Autoclay
Megs Ultimate Compound
GTechniq G3


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Car Chem 1.1900 shampoo 
Perl
AG Polar Blast
Fusso Coat
C2v3

Favorite products seem to be always changing for me, I get a new product delivered then use that for a while. Few months later I switch back.
Dm


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

1. Autosmart Tango
2. Bilt Hamber Autowash
3. Sonax BSD
4. Mitchell & King Interior Dressing
5. Bilt Hamber Finis Wax


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that's replied, I've done a list of the most popular products so far:
Car Chem 1900:1 - 6 votes
Sonax BSD - 6 votes
Koch Chemie Green Star - 5 votes
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash - 4 votes
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam - 4 votes
CarPro PERL - 4 votes
Gyeon Bathe - 4 votes
Soft99 Fusso Coat - 4 votes
Autoglym SRP - 3 votes
Bilt Hamber Korrosol - 3 votes
Bilt Hamber Surfex HD - 3 votes
CarPro Essence - 3 votes
Gyeon Wet Coat - 3 votes
Obsession Wax Evolution Rose Edition - 3 votes
ODK Jet - 3 votes

Top Shampoo - Car Chem 1900:1
Top QD - Sonax BSD
Top APC - Koch Chemie Green Star
Top Snow Foam - Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
Top Rubber/Trim - CarPro PERL
Top Wax - Soft99 Fusso Coat
Top Polish - Autoglym SRP
Top Fallout Remover - Bilt Hamber Korrosol
Top Gloss Enhancer - CarPro Essence


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

My shopping list is getting bigger ......


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

This a toughie, after a lot of thought here's mine:
1)Adams H20 Guard and gloss
2)Adams Paint Sealer
3)Soft 99 Fusso
4)Car pro Perl
5)Autoglym Polar Blast


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Marc2004 said:


> My shopping list is getting bigger ......


Haha, so true!



AudiPhil said:


> This a toughie, after a lot of thought here's mine:
> 1)Adams H20 Guard and gloss
> 2)Adams Paint Sealer
> 3)Soft 99 Fusso
> ...


I knew some people wouldn't be able to make 10 but some would struggle just choosing 5


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

1. Kamikaze Overcoat

2. Gyeon Bathe

3. Sonax Perfect Finish

4. Rupes Yellow pad

5. Kamikaze Hybrid Wool pad


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

BH Auto-foam
BH Auto-wheel
Carpro Hydr02
AF Satin
AA Luxallure


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

1 - Car Chem 1900:1 - *6 votes*
1 - Sonax BSD
2 - Bilt Hamber Autofoam - *5 votes*
2 - CarPro PERL
2 - Gyeon Bathe
2 - Koch Chemie Green Star 
2 - Soft99 Fusso Coat
3 - Bilt Hamber Auto Wash - *4 votes*

Let's make this a go-to thread for anyone considering new products!


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

In no particular order:

Car Chem 1900:1

BH Auto foam

AutoGlanz Alkalloy

BH Korrosol

BH clay bar

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd have to say:
- Bilt Hamber Auto foam - sticks well and seems to clean better than others I've tried.
- Auto Glym Engine & Machine Cleaner - brilliant for everything, from degreasing paint to cleaning engines and getting brake dust off wheels
- Finish Kare FK1000P - lasts, gives good colour
- Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel - lasts ages and dulls to a nice sheen after a few drives (not a fan of high shine tyre dressings)
- Carpro Reload - utterly brilliant as an occasional post wash coating. Goes on well, beads amazingly and lasts a good amount of time.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

gyeon cancoat,
waxaddict snow foam,
gyeon wet coat,
gyeon rim,
angelwax h2go


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Mine in no particular order:

Bilt Hamber AutoWheel
Angelwax H2Go
CarPro Pearl
Adams Ultra Foam
BSD / Adams Mix

Rob


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bilt hamber auto foam.

Solution finish.

Odk jet.

Carpro perl

Odk cabin.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

:lol: Can we start a new thread about which 5 products we’ve bought based on other peoples top 5:lol:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Or top 5 products you've bought but wouldn't recommend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Dodo Supernatural leather cleaner
AS Duet 
AS Tardis
Sonax BSD
Adams Buttery Wax


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Armour All original
Dogbone sponge
Methylated spirits
Silicone spray
T-cut colourfast

In no particular order.


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Infinity Wax Pure Shampoo
Infinity Wax Incinerate Wheel Cleaner
Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer (blue)
AG Super Resin Polish
AG Wheel Brush....had it for years and still going strong


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

No particular order
Carchem 1900:1
Swissvax lotos speed
Adams interior detailer
Nanolex convertible top sealant
Dr leather wipes


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job guys, counted all the latest updates, and interestingly we no longer have a clear winner at the moment, judging by popularity, the three must buys are:
CarChem 1900:1 - *8 votes*
Sonax BSD
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam

CarPro PERL - *7 votes*

Gyeon Bathe - *5 votes*
Koch Chemie Green Star 
Soft 99 - Fusso Coat

Keep 'em coming, my Christmas list is growing nicely!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Marc2004 said:


> :lol: Can we start a new thread about which 5 products we've bought based on other peoples top 5:lol:


Sure, post up in the 'what did you buy today' thread and say you were inspired by this one! :thumb:



Peter77 said:


> Or top 5 products you've bought but wouldn't recommend


Feel free to add this to your post for amusement factor!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Car chem shampoo
Britemax black max
Britemax vantage
KF1000p
BH Surfex


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Car chem shampoo
> Britemax black max
> Britemax vantage
> KF1000p
> BH Surfex


Car Chem 1900:1 is back in the lead! Still a load of people that haven't said theirs. Join the fun!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gyeon Bathe
Valet Pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Kock Chemie Green Stuff
Zaino tyre Gel
A glass cleaner - i think it's from Obsession wax but not sure


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Gyeon Bathe
> Valet Pro bilberry wheel cleaner
> Kock Chemie Green Stuff
> Zaino tyre Gel
> A glass cleaner - i think it's from Obsession wax but not sure


It's been a while since I've seen Bilberry or Zaino mentioned! I remember when I first started on DW and everyone was raving about Bilberry. It was the 1900:1 of today! 

1900:1 is still in the lead - *9 votes*
Sonax BSD - *8 votes*
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
CarPro PERL - *7 votes*
Gyeon Bathe - *6 votes*
Koch Chemie Green Star


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bear Car care Luminous shampoo
BH autofoam (as a pre wash)
Gyeon tire
Koch Chemie - FSE
Valet pro bilberry


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine, not so much my absolute favourite but certainly the ones I’ve used more and had to replace several times this year and in no particular order:
Bh-Auto foam
Alien Magic-Argon
ONR
Alien Magic- Bling
Autoglym Ultra HD wax, (used a couple of times, so nice to work with)


----------



## birel101 (Jul 26, 2018)

In no particular order,
Adams Car Shampoo.
Chemical Guys Diablo Gel Wheel Cleaner.
Jescar Powerlock.
Adams APC.
Optimum Spray Wax


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

budgetplan1 said:


> 1. Kamikaze Overcoat
> 
> 2. Gyeon Bathe
> 
> ...


Not the same budgetplan1 as Autopia?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

1. Polish Angel glissant
2. Polish Angel cosmic v2
3. Polish Angel High Gloss
4. Valet Pro PH neutral snow foam
5. Solution Finish

Just into Polish Angel at the moment


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

In no particular order:

Koch Chemie Green Star
Bilt Hamber AutoWheel 
Bilt Hamber Korrosol 
CarPro Polyshave Clay Cloth
Adam's VRT Tire & Trim Dressing

Although this could change next week  But these are the products that have really wowed me.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Some great new products mentioned, and now Bilt Hamber Auto Foam has taken the lead! I just happen to have fixed my snow foam gauze and ordered some too!

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam - *10 votes*
Car Chem 1900:1 - *9 votes*
Sonax BSD - *8 votes*
CarPro PERL - *7 votes*
Koch Chemie Green Star


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

BH auto foam
Adams shampoo for the summer
Dodo supernatural glass sealant
megs endurance tyre gel
AG vinyl and rubber car for my plastics


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

In no particular order:

Carbon Collective Lusso
Adams Interior Detailer
Ez Car Care Clarity 2.0 Glass Cleaner
Carbon Collective Sateen
Carbon Collective Hybrid


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

In no order

Koch Chemie Greenstar
BH Auto Foam
ODK Cabin
Sonax/Chemical Guys
Infinity Rubber wax


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

In no order;

Koch Chemie Plast Star
Wax Addict Feeder Tyre Conditioner
Gyeon Wetcoat
Gyeon Microfibre Wash
Furniture Clinic - Protection Cream


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Got round to updating this. BH Autofoam is starting to run away with the votes now!

BH Autofoam - 12 votes
Car Chem 1900:1 - 9 votes
Koch Chemie Green Star - 8 votes
Sonax BSD - 8 votes
CarPro PERL - 7 votes
Gyeon Bathe - 6 votes


----------

